# My mom is so mean...



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Poor Oreo, maybe your Daddy will pick the chocolate chips out and give you the good part.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Did she stand in front of you and eat it raw from the tub?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Now that really is mean. Tell her to go back and get four tubs of liver and tripe flavour!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh Oreo, what a devious one she is to put CHOCOLATE before you! Maybe you can get even with her somehow? Like by climbing up to the Christmas tree and watering it. ~ Chagall :santaclaus:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor Oreo................your Mom should know better!!!! That is just plain ol' mean!!!!! I think you should water the Xmas tree too!!!


LOVE,


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Oreo, I think everyone here has some great ideas for you. I think a good soccer game with some of the ornaments will work.??⚪⚫


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

My mom is meaner than your Mom. She brought home heaps of Chocolate. She put it all in the cupboard except one she ate all up!! None for me at all. And she was mean to the "animated scrubbing brush on a string" that we boarded for a few days. Just cause he ate my moms black thing she talks into all the time. I thought he did well. I got more attention instead of the black noisy thing. I've got my daddy well trained. When the chock comes out I will give him "the eyes" and maybe a little whimper. That should work!!! Try that on your dad, who knows it should work!!
Gracie


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

You won't believe this guys! She made over 500 of those cookies and not a one did I get! 

She even had the audacity to give some of them to my vet this evening at my 2 year check up. The vet poked me with a needle and shot stuff up my nose that tasted nasty. 

THEN to top it all off, the vet tech gave me a "cookie"....it was dry and nasty. I mean don't get me wrong, I ate it...but I still want some of mom's cookies too! 

I am NOT a happy poodle right now!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow - I thought _everyone_ knew that being jabbed with a needle means chicken! If she goes on being mean I think you should try being a Sad Poodle. Lie down under a table, with your head turned away, and heave big, noisy sighs. I find it works even better than puppy-dog eyes!
Poppy x


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh Oreo you have been terribly tormented this week, not a good way to celebrate a birthday. Lily says to tell you she loves chocolate, but it keeps her away and makes her do crazy things and she can't help it. She thinks you shouldn't eat it nor does her mom.


----------

